# Using Music On Websites...



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2008)

What's the legal ramification of it?

For instance, what if a client wants to put a song he or she heard on the radio on their site? Not for user download, but because they like the message in the song and wants it on their site?

Is that OK?

Why/why not?


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

generally it's not ok without prior permissoin.

You will need to pay royalties every time the song is played, and will need a licence to use it in a coomercial, public or endorsment manner.

I find it best to stay away from using music in that way. If you ned music on your site i get someone to make it bespoke for me. Or fork out the cash to use a real song depending on the clients budget.

Here are some links that may help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Licensing
http://www.stockmusic.net/index.cfm

Harry


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

To make it legal you need to give credit and pay the artist royalties every time the song is played, as haswalt said. The law isn't completely clear about music online, but you may be able to get round it by linking to other sites that host the music. It's not technically illegal but it's a bit dodgy and I really wouldn't recommend it. Record companies have huge amounts of lawyers that will find any excuse to shut sites down or sue people that play their music without paying royalties.

You could let people post the title and lyrics of the song if it's the message you want to get across.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2008)

There's just no way around it without some risks eh?

...that's what I thought.

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

its for the better. music on websites is typically considered tacky and annoying

there are a few instances where its borderline acceptable - but there will ALWAYS be someone annoyed by it


----------

